# Natural Prepper Energy Solutions



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Ok so I just got another laminant 200$ plus shipping and then the import taxes. The laminants are 140watt solar cells, which now increases my wattage to around 400 watts. I also picked up a second set of batteries as I was concerned I froze and damaged my other set last winter.

Ok so I have a couple heating elements but I don't yet have a tank for them, once I do I can heat water as a dummy load.

Now to the point - it seems that the natural evolution of prepper energy or atleast my own energy solutions is HHO and using hydrogen, and storing creating hydrgen with excess solar energy.

What I figured out today is that my sportsman 2000 watt generator can run on hydrogen but I need to get a hydrogen regulator to attach into the propane regulator (or potentially I could cut my propane with hydrogen)

None the less propane is currently my backup energy and heating solution - however at $70 per 25lb full tank (20lbs propane approx at 20%)

Getting electrolysis going seems to be the natural evolution of prepper energy for preppers with water source.

Comment, especially by anyone with HHO system si s very welcome.

This is a very good concept... if you have an unerground shelter even better usages now


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

This may sound daft but a neighbour of mine has hooked up a hydro-generator in his toilet. Whenever he flushes, it generates around 20-25 watts of electricity. He has a wife and 3 kids so the toilet gets a lot of action. It all gets stored in a generator in his attic (along with his solar). He could in theory run a 3 bar 1kW heater for 6 days nonstop on max settings with what he generates from solar, wind and this ingenius hydro system.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

HHO is a waste of your energy. 

It costs more in electrical energy to break water (electrolyte) into hydrogen and oxygen than you can get out of it in power of any kind.

You can charge your batteries using your PV system in a lot less time than you could make enough hydrogen to run a generator long enough to charge your batteries. Think about this: with 60 amps at 12 volts it takes one hour to charge a 60 amp hour battery (in a perfect world). Using the same amount of electricity it will convert less than 1/4 pound of water to HHO. That will produce (in a perfect world) about 1.5 hp/minutes from a generator. That is barely enough to get your generator started. If you need to store fuel and need to be able to make your own then make alcohol - it is less dangerous to store and more cost efficient to make.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

I thought about this for a bit. Two questions since you seem to know much more than I do. Isnt the life span on anything Hydrogen gas powered near 50 years given well made components and an oil change or two. My other question is this, though I get what your saying about converting electrical into gas and then back to electric, what about electrical to gas for end use like a tractor how long would it take to power up a tractor with electricity over the time it takes to get the hydrogen gas.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I never dabbled in the HHO game for energy generation.
I used it to supplement my truck's fuel. Ran the generator off of the alternator.
It worked fine... until the amperage blew the fuse, which only happened after I melted the container because I didn't solder my connections. (I was young and lazy)
It would have also required a tweak to my O2 sensors, since they would have detected more oxygen, and caused the fuel ratio to increase to compensate, thereby canceling my intentions.
I might try again when I feel like getting aggravated over something... and when I finally get my 12v Cummins. (no computer to muck with the ratios)


----------



## bad (Feb 22, 2014)

We store all of the used motor oils that we recover. Generally some of it gets used in the chain saw as bar oil.

Keep our vehicle and bulk tanks full.

Fuel conversion schemes are generally a waste of your resources.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

why not go with methane? Simple technology, and can go straight for cooking fuel or to a generator for electricty.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

research steam engines/technology, as long as you can boil water you can create energy


----------

